# Anyone a member of the woodworkers book club?



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Is anyone a member of the woodworkers book club and do you think it's worthwile?
I keep seeing the ads in American Woodworker and other mags and have been thinking about joining.
There are a few titles I would like to have, but remembering way back my wife signed up for some music service and we kept getting things we didnt want that cost alot to send back. Not sure if I want that again.
Thanks for any input.
Frank


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've signed up about 3 years ago. I get some pretty good books. But I'm picky I don't always take the month's selection. But if you want to buy your books new this is a pretty good deal. Some of the books that have been around while you could find at halfpriced books or on e-bay.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was in it and thought it was an excellent deal. You just had to remember to decline the monthly selection (which you could do either by mail or online). I got some excellent books out of the deal, and never received anything I didn't order. After a while (2 years I guess) I didn't have to worry about declining the selection anymore.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Every so often I get a book that I didn't see the order form. But i pay for it.

I also use the catalog that they send and go looking on the used book list to find them. I've got a bunch of free book credits now, but they don't let you order the new boods free you have to wait a while to get them.

I enjoy it.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to belong to it. It's not a bad deal. There are some good books and like Karson said, you get credits for each book you order. You have to keep on top of it, so you don't get books you don't want. When I was in it, if you paid for your book when you ordered it, there was no shipping or handling charge.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I am still a member and was one of the first when it rolled out. You can opt to have them set you up as an "order only" member which means you still get the mailings, emails and the special notices but "this month's selection" doesn't automatically get sent to you. The prices are good compared to retail and an even better bargain when you pay up front for the books as they'll waive shipping charges. Also, the only annoyance I have is that not all of their titles are eligible for "bonus book" pricing. It's a nit-pic, but it's all I've got.

Highly recommended.

always,
J.C.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

I pretty well stocked my entire woodworking library from them over a 10 year time span. Good prices, free shipping if you pay with your order, and a pretty good selection.
Be sure to get the "order only" membership.


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

No one seems to have any horror stories so I think I will take the plunge. Now the hard part, which books to choose. I think The workbench book is a must but I'm not sure of what would be the best.
Any suggestions?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

How do the prices stack up vs Amazon?
I seem to get some pretty reasonalble offers at Amazon so I have not actively persued any other source.

Bob


----------



## Nickford (Mar 25, 2008)

I have belonged to the club for several years and buillt about one-third of my woodworking library from them. You can't do a simple price comparison of their prices with Amazon and other sources because of their bonus plan. If you use your bonus points to acquire expensive rather than cheap bonus books and buy a book with a credit card at the same time you cash in some points and all of your shipping and handling charges are waived. So by buying a $20 book on your credit card, you might get $40 or $50 worth of books delivered free.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Would anyone get a referral bonus for signing up a new member??? If so, I'm thinking of joining, so, first come first serve on that.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I just checked the site and I can't get a look at the selection of titles being offered without first "signing up".

That's not going to happen.

I'm not questioning their integrity but that's just not the way I do business.

Bob


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that is a limited selection of what they really have. Supposedly, they have over 500 titles to choose from.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Markd;
I'll give that a shot and take a peak.
thanks

Bob


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

It's an excellent deal. I had to build a second bookcase to hold all the books I've bought through WWBC. I'm a wood junky and can't get enough of the woodworking knowledge since joining and buying three or so books a month for three years. I always order mine and have them shipped priority mail (in USA).


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Again, I have nothing but kudos for the club with only one caveat and that is the one I stated earlier, that there are too many books that you can't peruse the "bonus book" pricing on. It's not a deal breaker though.

For other sellers, I can recommend the following…

http://www.woodworkerslibrary.com/
http://www.amazon.com/

For searches on new AND especially out-of-print books, this one is the search engine of search engines…

http://www.addall.com/

Enjoy.

always,
J.C.


----------

